# Bobber cabeese and 2 axel trucks



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone converted Bobber Cabeese from two axle to 4 axle?

I have a search on E bay for Cabeese by Aristo.

A large amount of Bobber Cabeese are coming up in my saved search.

I just wonder if any of you guys have converted the trucks to 2 axle?

JJ


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is one I did on a fri. night live show long time ago. John.. Still have it.


















We use the trucks off of a Victory Mineing Gon that had the smaller 
Bachmann wheels on it.. Then added some detail, the marker lights and added a batt. box lighting and markers. 
Hope this helps on what you were look for.

I see I must of put one ugly guy in the top seat. lol.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I did 2 of mine on the Elm Creek. Pretty easy and I think they look decent. Basically just mounted a block of wood as a truck bolster and screw the truck into the wood block. Used some washers between truck and block.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Those Look really great guys.

Now I have to ponder this a while 

JJ


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ;

Below is an LGB ToyTrain bobber caboose that I converted to double trucks.










I also converted an old SkanKit wayside tool shed into a very small bobber caboose.










Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

A few years ago I read a thread such as this, maybe here, maybe there. However I decided to fit trucks beneath an Aristo 2 axle track cleaner car and an Aristo 2 axle Bobber.. Apart from the .alterations to the steps, which fouled the trucks as they swiveled, all I needed were bolsters for fixing the trucks. I decided to 'borrow' bolsters from two Bachmann Big Hauler boxcars.

Over time I decided to re-instate the boxcars, which had been serving at static ground based stores, into revenue service, so I needed the bolsters and trucks. I have repainted them and one is now part of my consist which can be hauled by my ten wheelers * and the other became a grey MOW crew car*. Although most of my stock is 1:29 scale I still like the appearance of the 1:22.5 stock. Nothing boring about large scale garden railroading. 

The Aristo track cleaning cars is now back to being a 2 axle car. The Bobber has been mounted on a 1:22.5 flat bed which once carried a 1:22.5 oil tank*. 

* pics included


----------

